# Any teff growers out there?



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

Would like the pro`s and cons...... Live in NE OH. Need something for one late cutting on marginal clay ground. Thanks Jim


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I talked to a guy at the Louisville Farm show about...thought I may try it if I ever need to plant something for a quick fix for a year. also interested in hearing about it


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We tried 30 acres of teff last year. We planted it the first week of June in North Central Ohio and then it didn't rain for six weeks. We had mixed results. Where we got a stand, it showed great potential. Unfortunately we had many thin spots due to the lack of moisture and those spots then got foxtail in them. We ended up wrapping both cuttings for our brood cows instead of being able to sell it into the horse market. We are going to plant 30 acres again this year when the weather dries out enough and give it another chance.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

We put in a field last year the first of july,and it came up pretty good,we didnt have much rain for the first month and i figured it was a dead cause. We had a good rain a month later and it got hot! I didnt check on the fileld for a week,was i surprised,i grew 2 feet !!! We cut it on the 8th week and averaged around 3 ton and then we cut it right after a frost 6 weeks later and got another 2 ton. We seeded it with a brillion seeder at 10lbs an acre. We also put on 40lbs of nitrogen at plant. We did find it is a real soft and very palatable. Its a little hard to dry cause its stem are so fine,so use your moisture tester.


----------



## simpjim (Jun 5, 2008)

I just planted 25 acres this past spring. So far ok- I question if I will get my seed/fert back out of it at this point. I am not used to raising annuals. I will keep you posted!


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

keep us posted on how the teff does . Jim


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm in east centeral Minnesota, planted 30 acres last year is was very dry here and on poor soils and got 3 ton per acre. sold into horse market at $200+ per ton. planted 175 acres this year at 12 pounds, we have been getting lots of rain and its looking good.


----------



## slfactivitybarn (Jun 4, 2008)

I am trying the teff hay this year on 17 acres. Planted it two weeks ago and in seeing great potential in spots of the field. Some areas have been washed out or no growth yet. We killed a field of orchard with dixon brome grass. The field looked horrible so we thought would broadcast it and pack it. I think we are going to have to really work teh field for next year to hopefully get better results.


----------

